# list here your favorite anime opening



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello
Just post here your favorite anime opening
the more epic they are, the better
It might attract other users to those anime  they never heard about before 
heres mines (they are very classic though, i know)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2018)

I've only watched two animes. The two are Hoshi no Kaabii (Kirby Right Back At Ya) and Gyakuten Saiban: Sono "Shinjitsu", Igi Ari (Ace Attorney).

So out of those two, I'd probably say that the 4Kids Kirby Right Back At Ya is my favorite because it's not a long, typical anime intro. 



It's catchy!


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## duwen (Nov 16, 2018)

Nowhere near my fave shows, but def among my fave openings...


----------



## plasturion (Nov 16, 2018)

lately i like maple town story op, ed


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 16, 2018)

Probably not my _TOP Favorite,_ but it's among my favorites.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 17, 2018)

this had to show up at least once in the thread.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> this had to show up at least once in the thread.



spongebob isnt an anime
its a cartoon


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 17, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> spongebob isnt an anime
> its a cartoon


ik. that op was fanmade. but its still epic.


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Shenyang (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 29, 2018)

Really?


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Dec 31, 2018)

Naruto flow Go!



Also Soul Eater


----------



## nxwing (Dec 31, 2018)

Spoiler
















Will post more later


----------



## Chary (Dec 31, 2018)

+1 for Cha La Head Cha La



Whenever I recommend Fullmetal Alchemist, I use this intro to do it. The music and animation come together so well here, and even through every other FMA intro, I think this one stands above the rest. I detest a lot of things that were handled in Brotherhood's initial few episodes, but this always gets me hyped, regardless.



I still don't think MHA has come even close to finding a better OP song than Peace Sign. This intro is what made me want to watch the show entirely. There's not much nuance to the content of the intro here, but you get a ton of action synced to a good beat, which is perfect for this series.



A far calmer entry here, Angel Beats' intro song is fantastic. Each episode's OP also gives a snippet of scenes from the upcoming episode, which is a nice touch.



For Studio Bone's animation track record, this intro starts off incredibly basic. Part of an intro's job is to get the viewer hype, which this one does, with amped music and striking art. While the action isn't frequent here, it flashes inbetween the more somber moments to stand out even moreso.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 31, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> +1 for Cha La Head Cha La
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 3rd MHA opening is superior


----------



## nxwing (Dec 31, 2018)

Was about to post Peace Sign but Chary posted it and I couldn't agree more. Kenshi Yonezu did great on composing, writing and singing it.



This OP is from Houseki no Kuni, an anime that is fully CGI or so I've known. Really amazed by the anime. Didn't look like the manga compared to the short OVA released before it made by a different studio but despite that, the anime is still spectacular and so is the OP.


----------



## clynbert (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

"I want to be the very best, no one ever was"


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Feb 9, 2019)

I have too many favorites, so I'll just go with my latest fave: "Kaen" from Dororo.



It also introduced me to the group Ziyoou-vachi, aka Queen Bee. So now I have their music to look up and enjoy, too.


----------



## camW00dS (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm forever in love with my first anime's opening


----------

